# Best books about FreeBSD



## bsaidus (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all.
Could you please tel me what are the best books about FreeBSD ?
(Learning, Administrating, Developping).
Thank you in advence.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 1, 2012)

Search the forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26833


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to print out the whole of the official handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html but these days *I* just refer to the online version when I need to. Still...


----------



## bsaidus (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 1, 2012)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I used to print out the whole of the official handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
> but these days i just refer to the online version when I need to. Still...



It may be installed on your system, too.


----------

